# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'Day Tradies

## TwinTrade

Stumbled across this site while looking for some info for a job and haven't stopped looking at it so i thought i would sign up.
I'm a chippy and a sparky, both full apprenticeships, but only working as a sparky right now
Looking forward to helping if i can 
Cheers
Gordon

----------


## watson

G'day Gordon,
and welcome aboard

----------


## Vernonv

Welcome Gordon. :2thumbsup:

----------


## leeton

Welcome Gordon...have you ever thought about doing a plumbing apprenticeship too...than you could do the whole dam lot and not worry about any other tradies. :Biggrin: ..well done :2thumbsup:

----------


## nev25

> Welcome Gordon...have you ever thought about doing a plumbing apprenticeship too...than you could do the whole dam lot and not worry about any other tradies...well done

  
Only wish it was allowed n Vic :Confused:

----------


## TwinTrade

thanks for the welcome fellow tradies 
by the way i'm too good looking to be a plumber !!!!!!

----------


## TwinTrade

> Only wish it was allowed n Vic

  don't you all feel sorry for the poor old mexicans

----------


## chrisp

> Only wish it was allowed n Vic

  Nev, 
How come it's not allowed in Victoria? 
Can't you just do your first trade then go and get another apprenticeship in the second trade, then get another apprenticeship in a third trade?  It should only take about 12 years  :Frown:  
Possibly, maybe, perhaps you are developing a little empathy for us electrical engineers who can't get a wiring licence without doing a four-year apprenticeship!   :Smilie:

----------


## TwinTrade

Possibly, maybe, perhaps you are developing a little empathy for us electrical engineers who can't get a wiring licence without doing a four-year apprenticeship! 
why as an engineer would you want to have the license to crawl through roofs, under floors, dig ditches and terminate boring old gpo's
but maybe we all need to do a degree in paperwork these days, HUMMMM i thought i was a tradie not an office jock :brava:

----------


## UteMad

Hi twin trades  
Mate congrats i had enough trouble being a sh#t kicker for 4 years let alone 8..
Leave the chippy stuff alone sparkin is paying better at the moment hey. especially in sydney and on top of that noone knows what your doing unlike wood butchering where everyone thinks they can do it and offer an opinion and wholesalers protect your price structure way better so you can still make reasonable mark ups on your gear unlike timber etc.. Nothing you wouldn't havbe already sussed out hey 
welcome aboard 
utemad

----------


## TwinTrade

> Hi twin trades  
> Mate congrats i had enough trouble being a sh#t kicker for 4 years let alone 8..
> Leave the chippy stuff alone sparkin is paying better at the moment hey. especially in sydney and on top of that noone knows what your doing unlike wood butchering where everyone thinks they can do it and offer an opinion and wholesalers protect your price structure way better so you can still make reasonable mark ups on your gear unlike timber etc.. Nothing you wouldn't havbe already sussed out hey 
> welcome aboard 
> utemad

  
hey utemad
you have summed my working life up in about 3 sentences. congrats. the way i figure it , if im smart enough to make a killin then so be it

----------

